# vlc has Lost its cover art capability



## srobert (Jan 7, 2013)

I've installed vlc-2.0.5 from ports under FreeBSD 9.1. 
The previously installed version vlc-2.0.3 (I think) could extract cover art from audio files. Now that capability has disappeared. I was starting from scratch, so I had to build vlc and all its dependencies. 
vlc is working fine otherwise.
Here's the options list from /var/db/ports/vlc:

```
# Options for vlc-2.0.5,3
_OPTIONS_READ=vlc-2.0.5,3
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=A52
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=AALIB
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=ASS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=AVAHI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=CACA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DBUS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DEBUG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DIRAC
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DOCS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DTS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DVDNAV
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DVDREAD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FAAD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FLAC
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=FLUID
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=FRIBIDI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GLX
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GNOMEVFS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GNUTLS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GOOM
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=HTTPD
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=JACK
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIBBLURAY
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIRC
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIVEMEDIA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LUA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MAD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MATROSKA
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MODPLUG
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=MPEG2
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MTP
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=MUSEPACK
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=NCURSES
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=NLS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=NOTIFY
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=NO_DVD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=OGG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=OPUS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=PNG
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PORTAUDIO
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PROJM
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=PULSEAUDIO
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=QT4
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=REALAUDIO
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=RUNROOT
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SAMBA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SAMPLERATE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SCHROED
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SDL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SERVER_ONLY
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SHOUTCAST
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SKINS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SPEEX
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SQLITE
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=STREAM
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SVG
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=TAGLIB
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=THEORA
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=TWOLAME
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=UPNP
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=V4L
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=VAAPI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=VCD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=VORBIS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=X11
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=X264
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=XCB
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=XOSD
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=XVIDEO
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=ZVBI
```
Any idea how I could return the cover art? Do I need to reconfigure one of the dependencies?


----------



## srobert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Solved, but how is unknown*

An update to my own post. I was installing the net/pcbsd-netmanager package, which had many dependencies, such as most of the KDE desktop, QT, etc. (I run XFCE4). After these installed VLC started showing cover art on MP3's. I don't know which port provided that capability.


----------



## andyzammy (Jan 9, 2013)

srobert said:
			
		

> An update to my own post. I was installing the net/pcbsd-netmanager package, which had many dependencies, such as most of the KDE desktop, QT, etc. (I run XFCE4). After these installed VLC started showing cover art on MP3's. I don't know which port provided that capability.



I experienced something similar. vlc didn't show cover art until I installed MusicBrainz audio/picard.


----------



## JochenF (Jan 6, 2015)

I just had the same problem in FreeBSD 10.1. So I installed the Picard dependencies one by another and found that after installing x11-toolkits/py-qt4-gui the cover art was functioning.


----------



## olivierd (Jan 7, 2015)

If you run Xfce, why not use multimedia/xfce4-parole (multimedia player which uses some Xfce's libraries).

It also supports cover.


----------

